# Balloons and lighting



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so I had this idea for my Halloween party....but I need some help with it. We have a big high ceiling in our livingroom and I had the idea to have helium filled balloons take up the space. Then had the idea to use it as a cool lighting effect. Like candles hanging from the balloons (BAD idea i know, but itd be cool) or glow sticks. But I dont know what wouldnt weigh the balloons down too much. Ideas please? :jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

the smaller 4" glow sticks won't weight them down

http://gloworks.com


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd read before a similar idea about hanging glowsticks off of black balloons and tethering them so they're floating way above your house. You couldn't see the balloons, just the glowsticks so it looked like ghostly lights hovering over your house.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about using clear or white balloons and putting one of those mini-glow sticks inside before inflating?


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great ideas! Thanks guys


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I wonder if they sell UV reactice balloons. They'd look great with a black light.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh yeah planned to have blacklights up so thatd be pretty awesome


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

My local Spencer's store sells black light reactive balloons and streamers, not sure if you have any in the area.

Just stay out of the back of the store.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

SilentScream said:


> Just stay out of the back of the store.


yea when i was younger kids would brag about getting to the back of spencers

back to the topic... you could build LED throwies, put them inside balloons:jol:


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas guys!  I ended up tying glow sticks on the end of 2 balloons. It looked frickin AMAZING


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought some little led lights that you place inside the balloons to make them glow..it was some party store online- sorry I dont remember the name..but it was a cool effect and they were cheap.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok- I found them and they have Halloween themed ballons..check it out-
http://www.windycitynovelties.com/516c/lumi-loon-balloon-lights.html


----------

